# So should I stay or should I go?



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

OK this isn't a convince me thread (I hate those) because I'm capable of minor decision making like what phone I want. I real question is are there any set backs to switch from my vzw gnex to the droid RAZR m. Now I know its locked and all that but hardware wise its right up my alley I didn't mind the 4.6 inch screen and still don't but I have a nexus 7 now and it seems more practical to get a slightly smaller phone as this nexus does become quite cumbersome at Times. Either then obvious no root is anyone aware of any additional flaws in the droid RAZR m? From what I see the CPU in the m is a bit "better" then the gnex. Any input would help thanks!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The RAZR M has a qHD display which is less than your Gnex. That leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, now that I think about it, the RAZR M does have a Developer edition, so if you're willing to spend the money for that, you can get that and still enjoy the customizing and "crack flashing" (as its called apparently) once you unlock the bootloader and all that. Its a step in the right direction for Motorola, just wish they would support at least the phones that came out in 2011.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm pretty confident though I don't expect it but root will come with the droid m a lot if people are vetting the device and development for it seems like it will be good.if not again the phone and software seem like enough to hold me over for a while. I have 5 lines to upgrage what do I care.


----------

